# Eager to mod!



## RunksGoat (May 16, 2010)

I've had my 05 A4 for a little over a month now and absolutely love it. This is my first muscle car (drove a '90 camry for 9 years before this beast!) and I'd really like to start doing some *simple* mods. After researching, it seems the general consensus on 1st steps are a CAI and some headers. Is a CAI really worth $250-$300?? I don't have a huge budget for mods yet...but I'm just really eager to work on the car in some way! Can people who have installed the K&N offer any other thoughts to this vid?






As far as exhaust goes, I really like the sound of the stock exhaust, but could use a little more grunt for fun. How much will headers affect the sound compared to getting a new catback? Should a headers mod come before a catback mod?

Really excited to get going and working on the car, so thanks for any input/advice! :cheers


----------



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

well with the exhaust you will gain more power with the headers in comparison with the cat back but you will get a louder sound with the cat back. also if you buy headers first im sure that having the stock cat back will not reveal the true horse power the headers bring untill you open up the exhaust more


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Get a tuner. Tuning is fun. Or do a nice stainless catback. Weight reductions. Tons of stuff. Searching will yield a lot of info.


----------

